# Berufung einlegen



## Doofkatze (20. Dezember 2010)

Gewisse Dinge die mich etwas stören bisher:

1. Schneider haben scheinbar keinen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Charakteren, was das Stoffsammeln angeht. Zudem ist die Stoffanzahl deutlich gegenüber Froststoff geschrumpft.

2. Kürschner bräuchten die "Ledersuche". Kräutergärtner haben die Kräutersuche, Bergbauer bekommen die Adern auf der Minikarte angezeigt, wenn ich tatsächlich farmen möchte, muss ich die Mobs selbst töten und such mich zu Tode, wenn ich eigentlich nur die Sachen wegkürschnern will (nein, nicht klauen, nur Leichen entfernen bei Nichtkürschnern)

3. Bergbauer machen seit ca. 2 Wochen massiv Gold. 120 Erze/Stunde in Hyjal sind etwas zu viel, Reinerlös gerade mal 1200 Gold...Der wohl beste Farmberuf zur Zeit und als Kombination mit Juwe mal wieder perfekt und eine reine Goldmaschine!

4. Ich finde die Anzahl benötigter schwerer Leder etwas zu hoch  (10 schw. Leder/Rezept) Leder lässt sich nicht mehr so einfach wie damals farmen. Damals ging man ins Sholazarbecken oder in Instanzen, heute wüsste ich nicht direkt, wo ich hinsollte, um Mobs sinnlos zu töten und zu kürschnern!

Allgemein lässt sich wieder festhalten, das mal wieder Bergbau + Kräutern starke Farmberufe sind und auch Juwe + VZ richtig Goldmachen. Die Produktionsberufe wie Schneider + Lederer bleiben weiter hinter dem Schmied, man wird da bis auf 525er Sachen nichts los, die Inschriftenkundler machen ja sowieso nur noch Eigenbedarf.

Das kann doch mal wieder nicht wahr sein! *mimimi*


----------



## Mäuserich (20. Dezember 2010)

Ganz ehrlich: wer gelinde gesagt so blöd ist als erfahrener Spieler der diesen Umstand bereits erkannt hat immer noch mit Kürschner/Lederverarbeitung durch die Gegend zu laufen ist selber schuld!

Ich habe mit meinem Main Juwe / Verzauberer, entsprechend habe ich derzeit unter den hohen Erzpreisen zu leiden, aber jammer ich? Nein weil ich weiss das die Zeiten zu Ende gehen, sich die Preise normalisieren und ich dann wieder fette Gewinne erwirtschaften werde.

Juwe ist nunmal die Goldgrube schlechthin weil Juwelen quasi ein "Verbrauchsmaterial" sind, das sollte aber jedem mit dem wirtschaftlichem Verständniss eines Toastbrots auch klar sein, ergo Augen auf bei der Berufswahl.

Was den Kürschner angeht:
mein Freund (Kürschner/Lederer) freut sich grad wie ein Schneekönig. Er hat nen super Farmspot und verdient mit seinem Leder derzeit 2.400 g / Stunde ^^

btw: 120 Erz / Stunde ist auf meinem Server zumindest derzeit utopisch... war gestern mit meinem Twink dort farmen um meinen Main zu pushen, Resultat um 16:00 Uhr waren 40 Erz in ziemlich exact einer Stunde und um 00:15 Uhr umgerechnet etwa 80 Erz auf eine Stunde. Die Gebiete sind einfach krass überfarmt.


----------



## Nogori (20. Dezember 2010)

dem teil mit dem Stoff muß ich wiedersprechen, beim meinem Schneiderlein droppen durchaus mehr stoffe , wenn auch weniger als noch in Nordend.. 
auch beim Plündern kann ich in z.b. in Instanzgruppen aus bereits geplünderten Mobs noch stoffe looten .. wie gesagt.. in nordend waren gefühlt mehr drinnen, aber die zusätzliche dropgeschichte existiert noch.


----------



## Albra (20. Dezember 2010)

hmm mag bei deinem server stimmen bei mir zb ist der preis von obsidian und elementium schon am 3. tag extremst in den keller gesackt also 120gold pro stück.. selbst pro stack zahlste nicht soviel und unser gildenbb is ziemlich genervt aber freut sich das er das ganze sinnfreie erz sondieren und juwe machen kann
eben weil alle nun die geode farmen überschwemmen sie damit die auktionshäuser
beste preise erziel ich nach wie vor mit kupfer..

was leder angeht mach ichs so das ich meine kürschnerin an den stellen positioniere wo häutbare questmobs rumdüsen -alleine gestern wieder nur mit nachdackeln in vash'jir mehrere hundert fetzen, leder und schuppen erhalten

kräuter kann ich aufgrund eigenbedarf jetzt nicht sagen nur das es tageszeiten gibt wo sich farmen nicht lohnt weil alles auf den beinen/flügeln ist

stoff.. ja da dropt extrem wenig im vergleich zu lkzeiten wobei man dort in der anfangszeit auch nicht wusste wo man den hernehmen sollte und später dann nicht wo man loswerden sollte

mein fazit lautet: so kurz nach release und mit all den überfüllten gebieten und spielern die am liebsten am 2. tag schon sämtliche erfolge hätten kann man dazu noch keine großen aussagen treffen außer das sich blizz die sache mit den ep für jeden mist hätte sparen können alleine mit archeologie levelt man sich dumm und dämlich


----------



## odinxd (20. Dezember 2010)

So nebenbei, als Schneider bist du nur Schneider und kannst dir nen 2ten Beruf aussuchen, Bergbauer Kräuterkundler usw müssen ihren 2ten Beruf dafür mehr oder weniger Opfern. Ich schätze die Preise für Stoffe werden sich auch schneller anpassen, da sie jeder bekommt. 
Was meinst wie interessant es als Schmied und Juwe ist


----------



## Feuerkatze (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann mich als Kürschner/Lederverarbeiter auch nicht wirklich beklagen. Es gibt wohl zwei Spots (hab bisher nur einen gefunden, aber das ist ja auch ok) wo man wohl sehr gut farmen kann. Dazu bekommt man auch noch Fleisch, welches für die Festmahle verwendet wird. 
Beim Erze Farmen finde ich weit weniger. 

Die Rezepte für 10 schweres Leder finde ich auch recht heftig. Vor allem weil man ohne diese nicht wirklich weiter skillen kann. 

Andererseits kann man dann richtig kohle machen, weil man ja mit dem Item auch immer noch die Chaoskugeln mitverkaufen darf, da kann man gut hochgehen mit dem Preis, schliesslich muss der lederer dafür in die Ini gehen und dann auch noch das Glück haben, das Ding einzusacken. 

Und soviel Stoff wie ich schon gelootet habe, kann das so schlimm nicht sein.


----------



## Jornia (20. Dezember 2010)

Schneider bekommen diesen Passive Fähigkeit, dass mehr Stoff droppen soll erst seid WotLK. Zu den Zeiten vorher gabs das auch nicht, und es klappte wunderbar (wenn nicht sogar besser). Da jeder Stoff farmen kann, regelten sich die Preise recht schnell selber, denn entweder man kauft zu teuer, oder farmt eben selber. Ich ziehe (egal wie der Goldpreis ist) das selber farmen vor, denn der restliche Loot bringt ja auch Gold. So hab ich das Trinkgold für den Schneider auch leicht verdient. 

Das es grad am Anfang eines neuen Addons schwerer ist, ist normal, laßt es sich doch erstmal einpendeln, dann sind die Gebiete leerer, das Farmen geht leichter und die Preise fallen von selber (Angebot - Nachfrage).

Jeder, der Farmberufe hat, verdient sich am Anfang leicht eine goldene Nase, muß aber auch für Sachen, die er herstellen läßt mehr Gold ausgeben, als die Herstellenden. 

Wem die Preise im AH zu hoch sind, der farmt selber oder wartet, bis die fallen. Jammern bringt dabei gar nichts, eher das Gegenteil, denn viele machen sich einen Spaß daraus Materialien extra noch teuerer einzustellen, WEIL die Leute sich beschweren. Solange es gekauft wird, klappt das Prinzip. 
Um Preise zu senken, hilft nur nicht kaufen. Selber farmen, und das war zuviel ist, zu einem Preis - den man auch selber bezahlen würd - ins AH stellen, und sich über das Gold im Postkasten freuen. Wie gesagt .. die Nachfrage bestimmt das Angebot: ist das Angebot zu teuer, sinkt die Nachfrage und der Preis fällt ... Wunderbar wie WoW einem die Wirtschaft nahe bringen kann...


----------



## Doofkatze (20. Dezember 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> <BR>Ganz ehrlich: wer gelinde gesagt so blöd ist als erfahrener Spieler der diesen Umstand bereits erkannt hat immer noch mit Kürschner/Lederverarbeitung durch die Gegend zu laufen ist selber schuld!<BR><BR>Ich habe mit meinem Main Juwe / Verzauberer, entsprechend habe ich derzeit unter den hohen Erzpreisen zu leiden, aber jammer ich? Nein weil ich weiss das die Zeiten zu Ende gehen, sich die Preise normalisieren und ich dann wieder fette Gewinne erwirtschaften werde.<BR><BR>Juwe ist nunmal die Goldgrube schlechthin weil Juwelen quasi ein "Verbrauchsmaterial" sind, das sollte aber jedem mit dem wirtschaftlichem Verständniss eines Toastbrots auch klar sein, ergo Augen auf bei der Berufswahl.<BR><BR>Was den Kürschner angeht:<BR>mein Freund (Kürschner/Lederer) freut sich grad wie ein Schneekönig. Er hat nen super Farmspot und verdient mit seinem Leder derzeit 2.400 g / Stunde ^^<BR><BR>btw: 120 Erz / Stunde ist auf meinem Server zumindest derzeit utopisch... war gestern mit meinem Twink dort farmen um meinen Main zu pushen, Resultat um 16:00 Uhr waren 40 Erz in ziemlich exact einer Stunde und um 00:15 Uhr umgerechnet etwa 80 Erz auf eine Stunde. Die Gebiete sind einfach krass überfarmt.<BR>


<BR><BR>Ich habe mich endlich daran gewöhnt, das mein Hexer Lederer/Kürschner ist und es gab zu WotLK Zeiten auch genügend Anfragen mit den ICC Rezepten, da doch sehr viele Druiden oder Schurken neuen Lack haben wollten. Ich finde es passt eigentlich relativ gut <BR><BR>Ich sehe jetzt auch nicht mehr ein, den Beruf nach so viel ausgegebenen Gold (nicht nur zu Catazeiten) wieder zu verlernen, zumal mein Farmdruide (Bergbau/Kräuters) auch schon 63 ist. Mein Schneider DK wartet noch auf seinen Einsatz, aber 2 Gildenschneider + ich haben es während der gesamten Questzeit (bis Meister der Lehren von Cata) nur geschafft, EINEN der beiden Schneider auf 480 zu ziehen...Viel Stoff war dazu eig nich nötig, aber wenn nunmal nichts droppt...<BR><BR>120 Erze/Stunde schaffen alle unsere GildenBBs in Hyjal, unabhängig von der Uhrzeit, ok Malorne ist jetzt auch nicht der Riesenserver <BR><BR>Ich finde es wirklich schade. Man erhofft sich, ein bisschen Gold mit Ledern zu machen, aber durch die zufälligen Verzauberungen ist das einfach nicht mehr so gewährleistet. Da will man für den Gildendudu was machen und arbeitet erstmal ein paar Versuche durch...Das da erstmal keine Anfragen kommen...<BR><BR>Da hätte man auch zufällige Verzauberungen für Edelsteine machen können...<BR>


----------



## SuperSaurfang (20. Dezember 2010)

hi also das farmberufe am anfang zum geldmachen besser geeignet sind mag sein. das juwe und vz auch geldmaschienen sind kann auch sein, aber ihr vergesst alchimie und koch(wobei koch eher weniger wenn jeder den beruf hat) weitaus mehr gold macht, da man tränke immer braucht und auch dann noch wenn man schon max eq hat und komplet verzaubert ist und auch keine sockel mehr braucht, den irgendwann ist auch der markt als juwe und vz gesättigt auf einen langen zeitraum gesehen macht alchimie mehr gold, mehr als juwe und vz


----------



## Alpax (20. Dezember 2010)

warum schreibt ihr <BR> ... einfach auf die Enter-Taste drücken funktioniert mindestens (^^) genau so gut ... naja btt:

Ich bin Bergbauer und war wärend meines Levelns überrascht, als ich zum ersten mal nach Tiefenheim kam ... alle 2 Meter ein Erzvorkommen .. teileweise mehrere vorkommen "ineinander" ... ich hatte binnen ... ca. 15 Minuten meinen Skill auf 525 und ca. 15 Stacks Erze ... leider wurden die Vorkommen mitlerweile drastisch reduziert ... aber ich finde auch als nicht-Schneider massenhaft Stoffe und ein Tag mit 2-3 heros plus Dailies bringt bei mir 3-5 Stacks stoffe ohne jetzt aktiv zu farmen ... Schneider aus Meiner Gilde berichten von bis zu 10 Stacks am Tag ... also soooo schlimm wie du schreibst ist es offenbar nicht.


----------



## Mäuserich (20. Dezember 2010)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> hi also das farmberufe am anfang zum geldmachen besser geeignet sind mag sein. das juwe und vz auch geldmaschienen sind kann auch sein, aber ihr vergesst alchimie und koch(wobei koch eher weniger wenn jeder den beruf hat) weitaus mehr gold macht, da man tränke immer braucht und auch dann noch wenn man schon max eq hat und komplet verzaubert ist und auch keine sockel mehr braucht, den irgendwann ist auch der markt als juwe und vz gesättigt auf einen langen zeitraum gesehen macht alchimie mehr gold, mehr als juwe und vz


Alchi hat zwar einen höheren Absatz, aber die Gewinnspannen sind (vorausgesetzt man kauft seine Mats zu 100% ein anstatt zu farmen) sehr viel geringer so das Juwe deutlich mehr bringt. In meiner Goldmaschinerie tuckerten zu Wrath Zeiten nämlich neben Juwe auch 2 Alchis und die waren nicht im Ansatz so effizient.

Und an Juwelen ist IMMER Bedarf! Max Gear erreichen die wenigsten und selbst wenn kommen Twinks nach die gerade in den jetzigen Zeiten wo es Raidgear für "Marken" gibt auch schnell Klunker brauchen.

Btw: das Vz ein guter Beruf zum Gold machen ist, ist ein sich komischerweise immer noch hartnäckig haltendes Gerücht. Selbst mit Mats-Verkauf wird man nicht wirklich reich und die "Trinkgelder" sind oft nicht viel mehr als ein schlechter Witz!



Alpax schrieb:


> warum schreibt ihr <BR> ... einfach auf die Enter-Taste drücken funktioniert mindestens (^^) genau so gut ... naja btt:
> [...]


Ist ein Bug auf buffed der gelegdlich auftritt, da "zerfetzt" es dir deine eigendliche Formatierung.
Hatte ich auch mal ne Zeit drunter zu leiden... super ätzend!


----------



## Freakypriest (20. Dezember 2010)

Da muss ich wiedersprechen, Alchemi bringt mehr denn je. Ich habe am Wochenende 4Stunden gefarmt und habe mats für 14xEchtgold Transmutieren.
Ich besitze 2 Alchis und der durchschnittspreis bei uns für Echtgold liegt bei 1000g, sprich 2000g am Tag für einmalig 4Stunden Arbeit


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Dezember 2010)

Auch das Berufe - Leveln ist sehr unterschiedlich

Ich habe einen Char (immer noch 80) der ist Schmied und Alchi und wird von meinem Sammler (Kräuter/Bergbau) beliefert.

Den Alchi konnte ich fix auf 525 hochzerren in dem ich ihn einfach nur mit den richtigen Kräutern zugeschüttet haben

Als Schmied ist bei 510 Ende ich ich brauch Rezepte aus dem Schattenhochland, an die ich noch gar nicht rankommen.

Ich könnte mit beiden Varianten leben, wenn sie grundsätzlich gelten würden, aber warum der eine so und der andere anders?


----------



## Gnorfal (20. Dezember 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Gewisse Dinge die mich etwas stören bisher:
> 
> 1. Schneider haben scheinbar keinen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Charakteren, was das Stoffsammeln angeht. Zudem ist die Stoffanzahl deutlich gegenüber Froststoff geschrumpft.
> 
> ...


zu 1: Die Anzahl ist nicht nur nicht deutlich geschrumpft, sie ist sogar stark angehoben. Ich erinnere mich nicht daran, jemals aus nem WotLK Mob 6 Stoffe auf einmal gelootet zu haben.
zu 2: Ledersuche gibts doch im Spiel, heisst nur anders: Wildtiere aufspüren.
zu 3: Da bin ich sowas von froh darüber:-)
zu 4: Was will man machen?


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Dezember 2010)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> hi also das farmberufe am anfang zum geldmachen besser geeignet sind mag sein. das juwe und vz auch geldmaschienen sind kann auch sein, aber ihr vergesst alchimie und koch(wobei koch eher weniger wenn jeder den beruf hat) weitaus mehr gold macht, da man tränke immer braucht und auch dann noch wenn man schon max eq hat und komplet verzaubert ist und auch keine sockel mehr braucht, den irgendwann ist auch der markt als juwe und vz gesättigt auf einen langen zeitraum gesehen macht alchimie mehr gold, mehr als juwe und vz



das halt ich aber für ein gerücht
mit der zeit mag man zwar als juwe und verz weniger verkaufen , aber dafür fallen die preise der fläschchen über zeit ins bodenlose. am ende von wotlk hat man als alchie selber drauf gezahlt wenn man ein fläschchen gemacht, weil die mtas die man für das fläschchen brauchte, mehr wert waren als das endprodukt.


----------



## madmurdock (21. Dezember 2010)

Es war schon immer so, dass gewisse Berufe einfach nichts einbringen.

Ich habe viele Chars und somit jeden Beruf abgedeckt. Alleine durchs Craften von bestimmten JC Items um sie dann meinem Verzauberer zum Dissen zu schicken mache ich am Wochenende 2000 bis 4000 Gold die Stunde. Jedenfalls noch. :>

Marktlücken müssen natürlich entdeckt werden und man wird kaum so blöd sein diese preiszugeben, so lange sie noch erträglich sind, aber wer mit der Brechstange unbedingt seine Berufe leveln will kurz nachdem ein Addon gestartet ist, muss man halt mit den Konsequenzen leben - nämlich total überteurte Matspreise.

Natürlich würde ich dir abraten jetzt noch einen Beruf zu kicken, allerdings kann man sich als Kürschner auf keinen Fall beklagen. Spots mit Tieren gibts immer irgendwo und momentan ist ein lächerliches Primitives Leder meist für 9 bis 15g im AH. Wenn man als Kürschner Gold machen will, dann JETZT, wo noch jeder seine Berufe skillt. In 2 Monaten wirst du die Stacks wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal für 20 Gold los, da Ledermats halt weniger gebraucht werden als Erze und Kraeuter (braucht im Prinzip nur der LW). Und bitte komm mir keiner damit, dass man für manche Ingirezepte Leder braucht. Vielleicht 1, 2 Stacks innerhalb von 100 Skillpunkten.


----------



## Byte768 (21. Dezember 2010)

Stoffe sind auf jeden Fall etwas rar'... selbst wenn da mehr droppt, lohnt es sich zur Zeit kaum. Früher gabs mal 1-4 Stück oder so plus 7 zusätzliche durch die Plünderoption. Momentan kann man froh sein, wenn man 1-2 vom Gegner bekommt und er plünderbar ist. Mir hat es den Spaß an diesem Beruf gehörig vermiest, da es kaum möglich ist, mit selbstgefundenen Materialien großartig etwas herzustellen. Man ist fast immer darauf angewiesen, explizit zu farmen oder zuzukaufen und das obwohl der Schneider ja ein herstellender Beruf ist, der darauf angewiesen wäre, Gold durch die Endprodukte zu generieren.
Das alles hat natürlich auch weitere negative Auswirkungen: Taschen brauchen Stoffe und je rarer die Stoffe sind, desto geringer die Anzahl der Taschen. Ebenso lohnt es immer weniger, Items z.B. zu entzaubern, da Verzaubermaterialien irgendwann im Überfluss durch Instanzen vorhanden sind, aber Stoffe bei selbiger Droprate bleiben.
Außerdem sehr undurchdacht ist der Berufsbonus des Schneiders. 800 Mana stellt der Heilerfaden her, das ist etwas sehr wenig, da es schon eine 50Int Verzauberung gibt. Außerdem hatte er in der Vergangenheit sogar noch einen internen Cooldown. 800 Mana reicht nicht einmal für 1 Zauber, da kostet teilweise schon das buffen mehr Mana als das Teil regeneriert. Irgendwie haben die da einiges verschlafen, es sollte klar sein, das bei 3-4fach so großem Manapool ein 2x so guter Zauberfaden nicht das selbe Ergebniss erzielen wird.


----------



## Nexilein (21. Dezember 2010)

Jeder Beruf hat seine Zeit. 
Wenn man als Schneider gleich am Anfang das große Gold machen will, oder lieber erst mit dem 9ten Twink Bergbau betreibt, dann macht man eben etwas falsch (vorrausgesetzt man legt großen Wert auf maximalen Profit).

Allgemein ist das Handwerkssystem in WoW sowieso unterentwickelt.
Jeder ist irgendwie Selbstversorger, Craftingberufe sind voneinander nicht im geringsten abhängig, etc.


----------



## Erdwusel (22. Dezember 2010)

Abhängig nicht direkt, aber als Schmied oder Juwe freu ich mich schon über das Transmutieren.
Doof ist halt, das mein Mainchar Schmied und Juwe ist und ich mit nem Twink Erz oder Kräuter sammeln muß.
Aber das passt schon.
Hab auch erst vor ca 2 Monaten Juwe erlernt, da ich durch die Boni mehr Flexibilität hab als zusätzliche Ausdauer als Bergbauer, die bringen mir nur als Tank was, als Heiler nichts.
Bei dem Pala ist mir der Nutzen wichtiger als Kohle zu scheffeln auf Teufel komm raus.
Da ich in der Gilde der einzige bin der effektiv was mit den Chaoskugeln anfangen kann, komm ich dadurch dann schon zu meiner Kohle.


----------

